# I am creating a database of regional, state, and local meat prices and I need your help.



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 7, 2022)

Recently, I posted a price comparison of meat prices from three of the suppliers I buy from - Wild Fork, Costco, and Restaurant Depot (RD). Many folks told me that they do not have access to big box stores or an RD. A fellow Smoking Meat Forum member suggested that someone create a public database broken down by state, region & local areas.

Well, guess what? I'm going to do just that. I took early retirement and have LOTS of time on my hand so I decided that this will be my next project.

Before doing so, I don't want to just jump in and create a massive spreadsheet. I would like your input as to what you would like to see included in this database? I cannot include every single type of meat, so I think it best if we keep it to the most common meats that we buy and cook. I also think it would be a good idea to include the pricing for wood and charcoal (lump and briquettes).

I'd love to get your feedback and begin to lay out a plan. Once I have formulated the overall information that I will include, I'll run it by everyone to get feedback, input, and suggestions.

*I think this can be a live, ongoing database and should be very useful to everyone. Feel free to reply here or send an email to me at [email protected]. Please be sure to include meat type, price, store name, state, city and region in your correspondence. *

I look forward your hearing from all of you.

Peace


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 7, 2022)

I don't recommend a spreadsheet.

MS Access is probably a better choice for a true relational database.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 7, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> I don't recommend a spreadsheet.
> 
> MS Access is probably a better choice for a true relational database.


I use the term "database" as a general term. The actual tool I use is not relevant. I work off a Chromebook, so it will be some sort of Google-centric document. But the software I use is not important


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 7, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> I use the term "database" as a general term. The actual tool I use is not relevant. I work off a Chromebook, so it will be some sort of Google-centric document. But the software I use is not important


Ok. Just a suggestion. But the choice of software is relevant provided things like eliminating redundant information input, easy extraction of usable data are important to you.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Jul 7, 2022)

I go here every so often even though I have Costco, BJs and Wildfork





						Your Local Source of Fresh Quality Meats | Southern Steer
					

Learn more about Southern Steer’s fresh, artisanal meats from sustainable sources. Pick up roasts, wings, or homemade sides for your next meal today.




					southernsteer.com


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 7, 2022)

Yep, I got that. I can easily edit and remove any redundant info via Google Docs. In my other life and I was a Marketing Director for a major travel and hospitality company


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 7, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> Yep, I got that. I can easily edit and remove any redundant info via Google Docs. In my other life and I was a Marketing Director for a major travel and hospitality compa



Cool. Are you using Google Sheets? In my other life I was was an Analyst for the DoD, Analyst for a 2500 person Police Department, and currently develop data capture, analysis, and reporting applications as part of my current position with the Dept. of the Army.

Was just providing input which you solicited...

All good.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 7, 2022)

Always

Peace


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 8, 2022)

After reading dozens and dozens of comments, it appears this would not be as useful or even as wanted, as I thought it would be. In all honesty, I would think that I would get an overwhelming number of comments with hundreds of thousands of members. Didn't happen. So it appears that the vast, vast majority just didn't see the value or didn't care. 

One suggestion caught my eye, an app called FLIPP, which essentially does what I wanted to do - checks prices from one's local stores on almost any item.

So, my idea is dead. 

Thanks to everyone for their feedback

I tried.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 8, 2022)

Yankee2bbq - I have no idea what this emoji is for?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 8, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> Yankee2bbq - I have no idea what this emoji is for?


Google it. You’ll be alright.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 8, 2022)

No, I know it is someone dying laughing with tears -  I just have no idea why you posted it and how is it relevant to what I posted? I assume you were making some sort of asinine, ignorant comment - but I could be wrong. But most likely I am not.


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 8, 2022)

If you hover your pointer over the emoji and hold it still, a little pop up window will describe it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 8, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> No, I know it is someone dying laughing with tears -  I just have no idea why you posted it and how is it relevant to what I posted? I assume you were making some sort of asinine, ignorant comment - but I could be wrong. But most likely I am not.


Life is interesting.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 8, 2022)

and you are an as**ole. Time to out you on IGNORE


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 8, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> and you are an as**ole. Time to out you on IGNORE




 yankee2bbq
 is a good fella. I think he was laughing at the fact that you thought you'd get tons of feedback on your "spreadsheet". This forum has a lot of members indeed. But out of the hundreds of thousands of us that aren't bots and who are active posters, there probably ain't 200. He was just being funny.......but only funny because it's true


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 8, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> yankee2bbq
> is a good fella. I think he was laughing at the fact that you thought you'd get tons of feedback on your "spreadsheet". This forum has a lot of members indeed. But out of the hundreds of thousands of us that aren't bots and who are active posters, there probably ain't 200. He was just being funny.......but only funny because it's true


Appreciate you Jake. Truth. 
And I apologize to 

 Daba's BBQ
 if I caused any harm and/or hurt feelings. My intention was not to do any harm. Hope you stay a member on this forum.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 8, 2022)

Sweet of you but I think he said he's ignoring you now .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 9, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Appreciate you Jake. Truth.
> And I apologize to
> 
> Daba's BBQ
> if I caused any harm and/or hurt feelings. My intention was not to do any harm. Hope you stay a member on this forum.


You didn't do anything wrong. I think Daba was just a little too sensitive.


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jul 9, 2022)

well this was a fun read


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 9, 2022)

mcloven1t said:


> well this was a fun read


I'm not sure if I should poke my eyes out or break all my fingers .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 9, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'm not sure if I should poke my eyes out or break all my fingers .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 11, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


>




Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'm not sure if I should poke my eyes out or break all my fingers .


Please don't do either. Unlike some folks that have recently reared their ugly heads, you are very well liked, appreciated, and respected around here. If you couldn't see or type, you would be missed.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Please don't do either.


I opted for the ignore button . Really shouldn't have to do that though .


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I opted for the ignore button . Really shouldn't have to do that though .


I agree but ignore is better than having to up the BP meds because sometimes things that are so inane that make your blood boil


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 11, 2022)

Payton said:


> Don't let it bother you, people type words on the net that they'd never say in person, sometimes that can be good, and other times it's bad..........but always remember that. You do the database if you want to do it, I'm sure some people, me included, would like and appreciate the info and find it interesting. If others don't, they can just skip it and not read it.


Agree. He asked for input, then immediately disregarded it. I didn't have the definitive answer, never claimed to.

O well.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I opted for the ignore button . Really shouldn't have to do that though .


Gee, that's what I did too! RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I opted for the ignore button . Really shouldn't have to do that though .





sawhorseray said:


> Gee, that's what I did too! RAY



I enjoy a little friendly banter now and again. I must still have a little of that Bay Ridge attitude left in me. 

Chris


----------

